# Forum question



## J. Pickard (Oct 15, 2021)

I have a question related to the forum and wasn't sure where else to put it. 
Is it possible to unfollow or remove oneself from a thread so as not to get any new notifications from it?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 15, 2021)

That depends on what you mean. If you mean to not get notifications whenever there's a new post, in the top right there is an "unwatch" button you can click. See below.



However, if you mean to not get notifications when someone 'reacts' to your comment or quotes it, that could only happen to my knowledge if you have the person reacting on your ignore list. If you put the thread starter on ignore though, I believe you won't get any notifications of any threads that person starts/started, but then you'd have all their posts on ignore and it would be tougher to find those threads.

You can also turn off those notifications if you're quoted/someone reacts/etc. completely if you click on your name in the top right, then click preferences. Scroll down a bit in the preference bar and you will see this


and you can decide what you do/don't want to get alerts about.


----------



## MadMartigan (Oct 15, 2021)

J. Pickard said:


> Is it possible to unfollow or remove oneself from a thread so as not to get any new notifications from it?


I know exactly why you're asking.
Like Monkey Turned Wolf said, Unwatch the thread... and Ignore the offending party (we all know who that is).
I did just that yesterday, and already feel the warm breeze of positivity that comes from 24hrs of not seeing a certain account's posts.


----------



## skribs (Oct 16, 2021)

Waaayyyyyy at the bottom of the forum list are various support forums.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 16, 2021)

skribs said:


> Waaayyyyyy at the bottom of the forum list are various support forums.


What do you mean? I don't see any other forums listed at the bottom of preferences.


----------



## skribs (Oct 16, 2021)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> What do you mean? I don't see any other forums listed at the bottom of preferences.


I was responding to @J. Pickard when he said he "wasn't sure where else to put this".  There's two forums that caught my attention:

Under "Martial Talk", there is "Ask the MT Advisory Board"
Under "Martial Talk Member Services Forums", there is a "MartialTalk Site Support Forum."
The only reason I mention this is because he mentioned he wasn't sure where these types of questions can go.  Otherwise I wouldn't have mentioned it.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 16, 2021)

skribs said:


> I was responding to @J. Pickard when he said he "wasn't sure where else to put this".  There's two forums that caught my attention:
> 
> Under "Martial Talk", there is "Ask the MT Advisory Board"
> Under "Martial Talk Member Services Forums", there is a "MartialTalk Site Support Forum."
> The only reason I mention this is because he mentioned he wasn't sure where these types of questions can go.  Otherwise I wouldn't have mentioned it.


Wish there was still an informative button. Yes, either of those locations would have been a better place for this question.


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 16, 2021)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> Wish there was still an informative button. Yes, either of those locations would have been a better place for this question.


I have always been curious about this. Who is on the MT Advisory Board? Or is it just a drop off location for issues such as the one mentioned?


----------



## Steve (Oct 18, 2021)

dvcochran said:


> I have always been curious about this. Who is on the MT Advisory Board? Or is it just a drop off location for issues such as the one mentioned?


Way back in the before times, when Bob Hubbard owned the forum, there was an actual advisory board.  I'm curious if it's still around, too.  Last post I saw on the topic includes only one current post: 



Bob Hubbard said:


> Our current Advisory Board for 2008 consists of
> - GrandMaster/Datu Tim Hartman - Filipino Martial Arts
> - GrandMaster Rick Manglinong - Filipino Martial Arts
> - Professor Bob White - Kenpo
> ...


Here's what's left of the page: MartialTalk.Com Advisory Board


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 18, 2021)

Steve said:


> Way back in the before times, when Bob Hubbard owned the forum, there was an actual advisory board.  I'm curious if it's still around, too.  Last post I saw on the topic includes only one current post:
> 
> 
> Here's what's left of the page: MartialTalk.Com Advisory Board


There are to my knowledge two people currently on it (there may be others that are just inactive so I haven't seen them), and both are still on that list.


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 18, 2021)

Steve said:


> Way back in the before times, when Bob Hubbard owned the forum, there was an actual advisory board.  I'm curious if it's still around, too.  Last post I saw on the topic includes only one current post:
> 
> 
> Here's what's left of the page: MartialTalk.Com Advisory Board


A salient time when we need the 'informative' button.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 19, 2021)

Advisors - People who provide Advise or insight. 
Yes I am one. 
I have not been a moderator, Senior Moderator, Assistant Admin or Admin in many years and multiple SW versions ago. 
So for some of the tool questions the current staff would be and have done a great job providing information. 

I also can work behind the scenes at the low levels and provide comments and insight on issues for the forum and other topics. 

I usually check the lower forums first when I log in, just for that reason. To see if people are asking for help. 
I have even reported a post, not to get people into trouble, yet to bring it to the staff's attention for more information. 
The position is mostly another set of eyes to look out for things and provide comments.


----------



## Chris Parker (Oct 22, 2021)

As a note, the Advisory Board was set up to be some established and credible practitioners in their respective arts to offer authoritative answers regarding those arts... it's not there to offer advice about the forum itself. Just an fyi (not for Rich, of course).


----------

